# pipesandcigars coupon!



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/299308-pipes-cigars-coupon.htm

for those of you who haven't seen, our bestest buddy JuanOrez has dug up a coupon code for 10% off.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Great, thanks for the heads up JuanOrez and User Name!


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, thank you both JuanOrez and User Name!


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice find guys. Thank you. Placing an order now.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it works on everything on the site. I made a large order for all kinds of stuff today and it worked!

Cheers,


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, thanks for posting.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I love coupon codes, placed an order and it took a fiver off the top.. YAY.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Sep 30, 2011)

Just what i need to save me some money. Man, this place has already gotten me something. Plus that free tobacco deal with sterings, man.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Just what i need to save me some money. Man, this place has already gotten me something. Plus that free tobacco deal with sterings, man.


HaHa.. stay around Dennis & I'm sure the forum will do everything in it's power to......ahem..... "Save" you money. :nod:

*Tongue firmly planted in left cheek*


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Strange sense of dejah vu.
Sweet, thanks for posting the coupon. Seems like P&C perpetually have a 10% off coupon running, which really makes their pricing competitive.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone know of a new coupon? 929event is no longer valid..


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

canadianpiper said:


> Does anyone know of a new coupon? 929event is no longer valid..


Not yet. Once I dig up a new coupon, I will be sure to let everyone know.


----------



## Derrick_Y (Apr 26, 2012)

I have searched around for a Code for P&C but can not find one. Anyone know of one, would love to ease the shipping burden


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

the only coupon that I know P&C has going is for C&D blends. it's on the front page of P&C check it out


----------

